# We now carry Meg's M105 and M205 Intro Pricing



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey thanks for all the feedback in the recent weeks. I know you have all asked for these 2 items so guess what we now have them in stock, we should be ready to ship on Monday.

I have put some great pricing up for you all.

Meg M105 Quart
Meg M105 Gallon
Meg M205 Quart
Meg M205 Gallon

Order up now and we can ship on Monday


----------

